# Construction Master 5 Calculator from Calculated Industries



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for the link with the functions


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like it!!! Great post!


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Might just get one for converting my caliper's decimal read out to fractions when the need arises.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have used the Construction Master 4 for many years. Love it for rafter & stair calculations. It also works great for adding feet-inch totals from blueprints.

Calculated Industries also has an iPhone app for the Construction Master 5 for $14.99.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Correct on the iPhone app. I had no idea they had one until I watched a few of their YouTube videos. I have been using the free DeWalt app which is basic, but great for being free.


----------



## troth (Aug 19, 2012)

I have this calculator also and I cant even begin to describe how handy it is for carpenters.


----------

